# General Root 66



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone use it? How is it for main lines?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Pretty similar to a K60. Will do 3-4" sewers, but will struggle on 6".


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm all residential so I'll rarely ever even see a 6" drain. I like the versatility of the root 66. The k-1500 takes up as much room in the truck as 2 water heaters.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I'm all residential so I'll rarely ever even see a 6" drain. I like the versatility of the root 66. The k-1500 takes up as much room in the truck as 2 water heaters.


Root 66 is on par with the K60. Parts might be harder to come by though


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

I picked one up as backup when my k-60 went down. A very nice machine. Built very heavy duty, spins at 400 rpm vs 600 rpm on the k-60. I use it on 2" to 4" lines, no issues.

wookie


----------

